# 12.0-RELEASE-p1 and freebsd-update



## tankist02 (Dec 28, 2018)

I ran freebsd-update fetch and then install to get the -p1 version. Rebooted and the "-p1" part is missing, source code revision is old:


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD pelosi 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC  amd64
```

I tried freebsd-update again, it says that -p1 is installed:


```
root@pelosi:~ # freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
...
No updates needed to update system to 12.0-RELEASE-p1
```

What am I doing wrong?

On another computer I did source code based update and it installed everything correctly:


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD obama 12.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p1 r342397 GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 28, 2018)

What does this show:
`svnlite info /usr/src`
Also:
`freebsd-version -ruk`


----------



## twllnbrck (Dec 28, 2018)

`uname -a` only shows new pX version when some kernel stuff was changed during security patch updates. This is where `freebsd-version` coming into play.
Therefore, everything should has gone well.


----------



## tankist02 (Dec 29, 2018)

I did not install the base sources:

```
$ svn info /usr/src
svn: E155007: '/usr/src' is not a working copy
```


```
$ freebsd-version -ruk
12.0-RELEASE
12.0-RELEASE
12.0-RELEASE-p1
```

On the other machine updated via sources:

```
$ freebsd-version -ruk
12.0-RELEASE-p1
12.0-RELEASE-p1
12.0-RELEASE-p1
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2018)

tankist02 said:


> I ran freebsd-update fetch and then install to get the -p1 version. Rebooted and the "-p1" part is missing, source code revision is old


P1 did not include an update to the kernel, it was a userland update only. So the kernel is still showing the 'old' version.



tankist02 said:


> On another computer I did source code based update and it installed everything correctly


This rebuilds everything, including the kernel. So the kernel was updated with the new version string.


----------

